

Sorting improvements in PostgreSQL 9.2: the case for micro-optimisation - martinp
http://pgeoghegan.blogspot.no/2012/08/sorting-improvements-in-postgresql-92.html

======
ralph
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4327654> (thanks to non-canonical
URL).

~~~
obtu
This submission's title (taken from the blog post) is more interesting.

------
agwa
Incidentally, this is the same reason why sorting in C++ using std::sort is
much faster than qsort[1]. Basically, std::sort, which is templated, lets the
compiler do the same specialization and inlining that this article talks
about.

[1] <http://radiospiel.org/sorting-in-c-3-times-faster-than-c>

------
saurik
(Reposting the comment I had left on the other version of this article:)

PostgreSQL should really be using a radix sort for these data types, not a
quick sort (however "optimized").

